# 2011 CC Change Points!



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

2011 CC Change Points!

OK ladies and germs, here are the changes for 2011 just released.....

*2011 CC Change Points*

Models:

- Sport - 2.0 TSI w/ 6‐speed manual or 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic

- R-Line - 2.0 TSI w/ 6‐speed manual or 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic

- Lux - 2.0 TSI w/ 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic

- Lux Plus - 2.0 TSI w/ 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic

- Lux Limited - 2.0 TSI w/ 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic

- VR6 4MOTION Executive - 3.6L VR6 w/ 6‐speed automatic with Tiptronic

Equipment:

- Island Gray exterior color no longer available - UPDATE - according to newest ordering info, available again! 

‐ Mocha Anthracite exterior color no longer available

‐ Fog Lights deleted on Sport

- Rear side thorax airbags (4X4) no longer available

- V‐Tex leatherette seating standard, black or cornsilk, no leather seats available on 2.0 TSI models

- Cornsilk beige two‐tone leather no longer available on VR6

- Black leather seats standard on VR6 4MOTION model

- Voice‐controlled Bluetooth (9W7) with audio streaming and phonebook download standard

- MDI with iPod cable now standard

- Delete Dynaudio sound system option (available with VR6 4MOTION model only)

- New RNS315 navigation system standard in Lux

- RNS510 navigation system standard in Lux Plus, Lux Limited and VR6 Executive

- New heated _AND_ ventilated leather seats standard on VR6 Executive

- VR6 Models now available with 4MOTION all‐wheel drive only, no more front‐wheel drive VR6 models

Packages:

- Sport 2.0T - Includes: 2.0T, 200 HP / 207 lbs-ft TSI engine, 17” Phoenix alloy wheels w/ A/S tires, chromed grill & fins, speed-related variable steering assist, 3-spoke leather wrapped multifunction steering wheel, remote power locks, auto-dimming rearview mirror, front & rear power windows, electrically adjustable exterior mirrors, cruise control, 3 power outlets, daytime running lights w/ low-beam assist & “coming home” function, rain-sensing intermittent front windshield wipers, Climatic single-zone A/C, MFD “Plus” multi-function trip computer w/ compass, electric parking brake w/ hill hold control, front & rear carpeted floor mats, matte chromium dashboard, door inserts, & center console, leather appearance door trim panels, leather gearshift knob, 12-way full power adjustable sports comfort heated front seats w/ 4-way adjustable lumbar, split-folding rear seat w/ pass-thru, leatherette seating surfaces, 8–speaker sound system w/ Premium 8 touch-screen radio, 6 CD in-dash changer, MP3 readability, aux-in, & MDI w/ iPod cable, Bluetooth, satellite radio, ESP, ABS, LATCH, driver & passenger front airbag supplemental restraint system, front & rear head curtain airbags, driver & passenger front side thorax airbags, alarm w/ immobilization device, TPMS.

- CC R‐Line 2.0T (now a separate model) Includes Sport 2.0T features, plus: 18” Mallory sterling silver painted alloy wheels w/ A/S tires, R-Line extended sill & front bumpers, fog lights, darkened taillights.

- Lux 2.0T - Includes Sport 2.0T features, plus: 18” Daytona alloy wheels w/ A/S tires, fog lamps, heated front washer nozzles, Climatronic dual-zone A/C, brushed aluminum dashboard & center console inserts, chromed rings on door handles & mirror adjustment knob, RNS 315 navigation system. NOTE: “Lux” does NOT have the following features: Homelink, Park Distance Control, sunroof, leather sport seats, or memory seats/mirrors.

- Lux Plus 2.0T - Includes Lux 2.0T features, plus: panoramic tilting sunroof, footwell lighting w/ light strips in door trim inserts, rearview camera, Homelink, Vavona wood inserts for dashboard & doors, RNS 510 touch-screen navigation system w/ 6.5” high resolution display & 30GB hard drive, Aux-in.

- Lux Limited 2.0T - Includes Lux Plus 2.0T features, plus: 18” Interlagos alloy wheels w/ A/S tires, Bi-Xenon headlights w/ AFS & automatic range adjustment, closable cupholder

- Exectutive VR6 4MOTION - Includes Lux Limited 2.0T features, plus: 3.6L, 280 HP / 265 lbs-ft VR6 engine w/ 4Motion four-wheel drive, light alloy spare wheel w/ original equipment tire, 18” polished Interlagos alloy wheels w/ A/S tires, headlight washer system, 3-spoke leather wrapped multi-function steering wheel w/ Tiptronic gear shift paddles, power rear sunshade, electrically adjustable heated exterior mirrors w/ memory function, rearview camera w/ Park Distance Control (PDC), MFD “Premium” multifunction trip computer, 12-way full power adjustable front seats w/ 4-way power adjustable lumbar & 3-position memory function for driver seat & exterior mirrors, active climate control for front seats, Nappa leather sport seats, 10– speaker Dynaudio premium sound system w/ 600W, 10 channel amp, & Digital Sound Processor (DSP) technology

*2011 CC PRICING*

2.0T Sport
6-speed Manual - $28,200
6-speed DSG Auto - $29,300

2.0T R-Line
6-speed Manual - tba
6-speed DSG Auto - tba

2.0T Lux
- 6-speed DSG Auto - $31,175

2.0T Lux Plus
- 6-speed DSG Auto - $33,575

2.0T Lux Limited
- 6-speed DSG Auto - $34,375

3.6L VR6 4Motion Executive 
- 6-speed Auto - $39,990

Destination Charge (subject to change, add to all orders): $820

*MARKET DELIVERY OPTIONS (Port Installed Options)*

All Models
- KMK - CC Mat Kit — rubber mats (4) & trunk liner $235
- KSG - CC Splash Guards (4) Not Available w/ R-Line $220
- KPK - CC Protection Kit — rubber mats (4) , trunk liner, & splash guards (4) N/A w/ R-Line - $430
- KCT - CC Chrome Exhaust Tips - $160
- KMT - CC Protection + — rubber mats (4) , trunk liner, & chrome exhaust tips - $355
- KLS - CC Lip Spoiler Not Available in Reflex Silver or Shadow Blue - $460
- KAK- CC Ground Effects Kit — front valence, side sill extensions, lip spoiler, & exhaust tips - N/A in R. Silver, S. Blue, or w/ R-Line - $1,999
- KFT - Sagitta Sport Alloy — (4) 19” Sagitta alloy wheels w/ 235/35/R19 a/s tires - $2,549

Sport Only
- KAT - Thunder Sport Alloy — (4) 18” Thunder alloy wheels w/ 235/40/R18 a/s tires - $2,199

*2011 CC Colors*

- Candy White
- Deep Black Metallic
- Iron Gray Metallic
- Light Brown Metallic
- Reflex Silver Metallic
- Shadow Blue Metallic
- White Gold Metallic
- Island Gray Metallic

All colors show as available on all models, and all colors show as available with Black or the Cornsilk/Black interior with the 2.0T, and only with the Black interior in the VR6 Executive. 



And of course, the disclaimer:
Volkswagen of America, Inc. believes the information and specifications to be correct to the time of publication. Specifications, standard features, options, fabrics and colors are subject to change without notice. Some features may be unavailable when the vehicle is built.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: 2011 CC Change Points! ([email protected])*

Whoa! Stealing Jay's thunder...Ouch! Just glad I've got my Sport WITH fogs, geez...


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_








The CC grows up!
Some clarifications:
- The premium MFI display is color.
- The new Bluetooth module (9W7) is 7P6 035 730 C.

Just tell me that it still looks the same so my car can live on through another model year looking fresh.....please.....


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_Yes, it looks the same.









I can go to sleep in peace tonight, thanks Jaron! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Costy)*

agree with you on the fogs..plus any of us with island grey or mocha have an instant collectors edition


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

uh some of the feature changes are kindda depressing.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I am loving the new line up. Hope the 4Motion isn't ridiculously expensive to lease... And only black interior... The two-tone really set this car apart from others.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: 2011 CC Change Points! (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_Whoa! Stealing Jay's thunder...Ouch! Just glad I've got my Sport WITH fogs, geez...
















Not at all, Jay and I have been texting back and forth for hours, he knew I was putting this post together when he posted about it before. He let me do all the typing...


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 2011 CC Change Points! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
- Mocha Anthracite exterior color no longer available
- Fog Lights deleted on Sport
- Cornsilk beige two-tone leather no longer available

My car is now officially : rare.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_Ha. You're welcome. Jay actually nailed the lineup a while ago, and I posted some details (and then had to retract) over at this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...01345
The program points changed though since I last saw them, and the alloys did a shuffle, and the polished Interlagos were introduced. The truffle interior also appears to have been dropped. The R-Line package was supposed to be available on the Lux model as well but that also appears to have been dropped. The RNS-315 is new but heavily popular in Europe. It's a great little system with a cool UI, similar to the existing units but different enough to make it stand out.
The CC lineup has to pick up where the Passat left off since those are now extinct for the most part. There's something here (or up there, really) to appeal to just about everybody. I'm glad the VR6 models retain some exclusivity.

Yes, we have had the basic line-up in the system for months, but just a list of models that they often change around, so it was bound to adjust. We were surprise by some of these changes, and not by others. But we have to be discrete about what we post for obvious reasons until it is official.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

Jaron, how big is that screen on the 315, would be interesting to see at what price point these can be eventually purchased as a retrofit. Obviously if there is enough of a price gap vs. the rns 510


----------



## TurboYo (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmm so with a simple switch to the 9w7 module we can now stream music from a2d bluetooth phones.. how much and where are these modules


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

wow no fog lights, I luv cars with fogs. What a bad move from VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And, they need to re-design the fogs on the GTI to a round shape design or something that looks better than what it has now.


----------



## im1hapa (Aug 17, 2004)

Does this mean that the 2 tone cornsilk/black leatherette will stick around for 2011...or is that going the way of the dodo bird as well?


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

Still only a manual in the sport. Would have gotten a manual with my Lux if it had been available. Bummer. I'm guessing the Lux Plus is the closest to my '09 Lux w/ tech (camera, BT). As mine is island gray, I wonder how many they will have ended up producing before they are discontinued.


----------



## TurboYo (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: (56nomad56)*

Mine is island grey too ..wonder what causes them to discontinue a color.. low sales? or do they just like discontinuing the nicest colors to make it that much rarer, nicer and appealing


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (im1hapa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im1hapa* »_Does this mean that the 2 tone cornsilk/black leatherette will stick around for 2011...or is that going the way of the dodo bird as well?

Um, no, it means what it says....

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
- Cornsilk beige two‐tone leather no longer available










CORRECTED IN FIRST POST
Cornsilk leatherette is still available, cornsilk is only not available on the VR6.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:51 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (TurboYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *56nomad56* »_Still only a manual in the sport. Would have gotten a manual with my Lux if it had been available. Bummer. I'm guessing the Lux Plus is the closest to my '09 Lux w/ tech (camera, BT). As mine is island gray, I wonder how many they will have ended up producing before they are discontinued.



_Quote, originally posted by *TurboYo* »_Mine is island grey too ..wonder what causes them to discontinue a color.. low sales? or do they just like discontinuing the nicest colors to make it that much rarer, nicer and appealing









A Lux manual is what I would buy too, I was hoping for this option. 
Island Gray is my second favorite color, after black of course. I would have cut may other colors first, and Island Gray sells great here. We never get Iron Gray, and it is a slow seller when we do.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

WTF no 2tone? This essentially set the CC apart from every other car. My cousin has a '10 Lux in White Gold with 2 tone and everyone who has sat in it and complimented the interior. This RNS310 system is disappointing


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (AutoUnion32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *im1hapa* »_Does this mean that the 2 tone cornsilk/black leatherette will stick around for 2011...or is that going the way of the dodo bird as well?

Um, no, it means what it says....

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
- Cornsilk beige two‐tone leather no longer available



_Quote, originally posted by *AutoUnion32* »_WTF no 2tone? This essentially set the CC apart from every other car. My cousin has a '10 Lux in White Gold with 2 tone and everyone who has sat in it and complimented the interior. This RNS310 system is disappointing 

*Sorry all, correction!!!!*
It was hard to understand what was on the list, but I have received the correct info...
Cornsilk will still be available on all 2.0T models. But the VR6 now has the heated/vented seats, which are only available in Black leather. 
Makes me happy, I was worried about losing this too! 



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:46 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcdubbin202* »_The RNS-310/315 is not a bad unit. It has basic functionality at a reasonable cost. I've played with the unit and prefer some of the UI elements to the RNS-510.
Mind you, VW was one of the first (if not the first) to have touchscreen radios as standard equipment. Now, navigation is standard on all but one trim level. That's definitely class leading if you ask me.
*Missing from Paul's list is Park Distance Control on the Lux Plus and Lux Limited. It could have been dropped from the MY11 program but according to what we have been told to publish in various areas it is included.*
Truffle is also supposed to make an appearance in what we have, though that also may have been deleted. Black across the lineup doesn't make complete sense, but we'll see.
All in all I think it is a change in the right direction, especially with the shoes the CC needs to fill for the time being. I wish I had the truffle interior and the heated seats. I already have an instrument cluster with the color MFI display, so that's not a big deal. What does bug me is that the Daytona wheels (from the prior 'flagship' model) are now on a lesser model, but this change falls in line with the programs in other markets. The Interlagos are usually the highline wheels.


The list they sent us only shows the Park Distance control on the VR6 models at this time.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

i guess soon, we can retrofit that premium MFI


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

What the ****? Why don't they have manual transmission on every model? I don't care how much faster the DSG's computer can shift compared to a human, MT is and will always be more fun. 
Personally, I would have bought the 4Motion VR6 CC if it was available in MT, and then for upgrades could add forced induction.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

whoa vw! i'm not sure how i feel about any of this. i do know that sports coming with no fogs is so stupid! as for the rest....i've seen it coming. everyone else has hinted to it who actually know something but it was inevitable with the passat leaving the scene.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

Glad I already own one.


----------



## shadocontrol3! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

So no more cornsilk two-tone and no chance of truffle. I'm not sure how "you can have any colour interior you like as long as it's black" will have such broad appeal...


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (shadocontrol3!)*

I hate when that happens. I buy a car and then other options are available on the next year. How hard would it be to retrofit some of that stuff? lol


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

It says "Cornsilk beige two-tone LEATHER no longer available."
Where does it say Cornsilk beige V-Tex leatherette no longer available?
Daytonas on the Lux? Nice.
No more VR6 front drivers... well that sux.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (Punch Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadocontrol3!* »_So no more cornsilk two-tone and no chance of truffle. I'm not sure how "you can have any colour interior you like as long as it's black" will have such broad appeal...


_Quote, originally posted by *Punch Dub* »_It says "Cornsilk beige two-tone LEATHER no longer available."
Where does it say Cornsilk beige V-Tex leatherette no longer available?
Daytonas on the Lux? Nice.
No more VR6 front drivers... well that sux.

That's why I posted this earlier:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*Sorry all, correction!!!!*
It was hard to understand what was on the list, but I have received the correct info...
Cornsilk will still be available on all 2.0T models. But the VR6 now has the heated/vented seats, which are only available in Black leather. 
Makes me happy, I was worried about losing this too!


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

Are you (they) sure about footwell lighting THIS time?


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: 2011 CC Change Points! ([email protected])*

VW of America is being a bit annoying. They have an annoying habit of substantially flip-flopping features and available options from one year to the next. Why can't they keep features and available options constant over multiple years? Except for the lack of full opening moonroof and manual transmission, the 2010 CC 2.0T Luxury has an excellent mix of options and features. (standard leather seats and park sensors). I am happy I now have a car with park sensors as it take away a lot of guesswork out of parking. I'm glad I ordered my CC when I did. I ended up getting a factory ordered 2010 CC Luxury with navigation/rear camera package; Xenons; 18" interlago; Dynaudio; rear airbags; and chrome exhaust trim. No more leather interior; park assist; Dynaudio available unless you choose the gas guzzling V6 4Motion in the future? I ordered the rear airbags since that option was only $350 and it's best to give the rear passengers (including toddlers) a peace of mind in case of an accident.


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: 2011 CC Change Points! (lasvegasjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lasvegasjunkie* »_VW of America is being a bit annoying. They have an annoying habit of substantially flip-flopping features and available options from one year to the next. Why can't they keep features and available options constant over multiple years? Except for the lack of full opening moonroof and manual transmission, the 2010 CC 2.0T Luxury has an excellent mix of options and features. (standard leather seats and park sensors). I am happy I now have a car with park sensors as it take away a lot of guesswork out of parking. I'm glad I ordered my CC when I did. I ended up getting a factory ordered 2010 CC Luxury with navigation/rear camera package; Xenons; 18" interlago; Dynaudio; rear airbags; and chrome exhaust trim. No more leather interior; park assist; Dynaudio available unless you choose the gas guzzling V6 4Motion in the future? I ordered the rear airbags since that option was only $350 and it's best to give the rear passengers (including toddlers) a peace of mind in case of an accident.

The 2.0T CC's such as the Lux or Sport never had the leather. They have and always will be Vtex. You can see this because the 2.0T's have perforated seats, something the VR6 models don't have because they are leather


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: 2011 CC Change Points! (AutoUnion32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoUnion32* »_
The 2.0T CC's such as the Lux or Sport never had the leather. They have and always will be Vtex. You can see this because the 2.0T's have perforated seats, something the VR6 models don't have because they are leather

You are completely wrong. Sports had VTex and Lux had leather as std features. Not only was it on the VW website, I saw it with my own two eyes at the auto show last month. And no, I am smart enough to know if I was sitting in a VR6.
Now, there could have been a mid year change for MY2010.


_Modified by ryangambrill at 9:05 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

Extraordinarily disappointing news for the MY2011 changes. Nav is one of those features that's nice to have but not worth paying for since you can get an awesome PND now for <$100. 
I had made up my mind to pull the trigger on a loaded 2011 Lux w/ 6 speed manual within the next 12 months based on the previous "hints" posted here by Jay a few weeks ago. 
What happened? Was VW really planning on a Lux with manual tranny until the very last moment? 
The lack of available leather on 2.0 models just makes it even more of a deal-breaker. I think this is a VWoA move to put more distance between VW models and lower-end Audis (that now come with standard leather seating surfaces for the US market).


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The difference in "feel" and look, between the leather and the V-Tex is very small, with the bonus that the V-Tex will be more durable over the long-run. Real leather seats don't look so nice after a couple of years....the V-Tex will look new in comparison. But.....nobody brags about their vinyl seats !!


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (CC'ed)*

I disagree completely about the difference in look and feel from V-Tex to leather on the CC. One of the biggest factors in my choosing a Lux over the Sport was the Leather seating. The V-Tex is decent looking but looks no where near as good as the leather. It also gets hot and you will sweat through your pants and shirt more easily. 
The Nappa leather that's used in the CC is a VERY high quality leather. It is normally only found in top end models like Audi "S" models. In fact, the new BMW 5 series comes with either "Dakota" leather for $1,450, or "Nappa" premium leather for $2,450. It's a $1,000 up charge for the optional high grade leather that comes standard on your CC Lux!
If you use a leather conditioner a couple of time a year and try to keep the car out of direct sunlight, leather seats will wear just fine for many years. 
It's sad that it won't be standard on the Lux for 2011 but I'm happy I got my order in.


----------



## PhilGood (Jan 21, 2004)

How about 5 seats option? Not in 2011???


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: (polarizer)*

While the vinyl/v-tex in a Volkswagen looks quite good, the leather does feels a bit better. As polarizer stated, vinyl/v-tex is likely to give you the OUCH when trying to sit on a vinyl/v-tex seat in the hot weather after the car is outside for several hours in the daylight (unlike leather). I do not have good memories of growing up in the 70s with all the vinyl seated GM cars our family had back then with vinyl seats in the summer. The heat and sweat of getting into a vinyl seat car at that time was not pleasant. On the basis of the bad memories of those moments, that was my basis for wishing for Dark Nappa leather instead of v-tex.


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

With all of the car companies (especially the German ones) rushing to replace leather with vinyl, genuine wood with metallic plastic or aluminum, and other costly "luxury" items with cheaper commodity gee-whiz items such as navigation systems, I am surprised ventilated vinyl/tex seats aren't more popular. You might lose the smell & feel of leather but at least a ventilated vinyl seat would address the horrible sweaty situation in the summer months...especially for those of us living in the hot & humid south!


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: (PhilGood)*

I'm glad there is no 5 seater option. It's one of the cc's selling points. Who wants to sit on the hump anyways?!


----------



## ayilar (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (hkk_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk_life* »_Extraordinarily disappointing news for the MY2011 changes. (...) 
I had made up my mind to pull the trigger on a loaded 2011 Lux w/ 6 speed manual within the next 12 months based on the previous "hints" posted here by Jay a few weeks ago. 
(...)
The lack of available leather on 2.0 models just makes it even more of a deal-breaker. I think this is a VWoA move to put more distance between VW models and lower-end Audis (that now come with standard leather seating surfaces for the US market). 

Could not have said it better. In my case, VW has a lost a sale as well, and that's too bad. My other half wanted a CC to replace in the next 4-6 months her 2005 Merc (which itself replaced a 2002 Passat she loved). The 2010 Luxury CC had everything she wanted, except for the MT. Now that we know the 2011 Luxury is in the same boat, the CC is out of consideration. 

_Quote »_ I think this is a VWoA move to put more distance between VW models and lower-end Audis (that now come with standard leather seating surfaces for the US market). 

In our case, we like the A4 but find the G37S very attractive -- and an altogether better deal than the A4 given Infiniti's incentives through June. 
The Luxury CC with MT would have dominated as it is significantly cheaper than both A4 and G and uses less gas to boot.










_Modified by ayilar at 12:02 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (hkk_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk_life* »_
The lack of available leather on 2.0 models just makes it even more of a deal-breaker. I think this is a VWoA move to put more distance between VW models and lower-end Audis (that now come with standard leather seating surfaces for the US market). 

the lack of leather option is a definite deal breaker. not just CC but a lot of VW models recently. that plastic vinyl (vtex, leatherette, etc) is awful and just makes the whole car feel cheap. I would rather have nice cloth option like what is in new golf. you can even get leather options in the asian alternatives and that is just depressing... not sure what VW is thinking by not offering real leather as an option like it does in foreign markets.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*


_Quote »_Ryan is correct. Lux models had leather seating since the introduction of the vehicle.


Didn't I read that only the front seats are leather on the Lux and the back are synthetic? 




_Modified by dcjenkins at 12:48 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (TurboYo)*


_Quote »_Hmm so with a simple switch to the 9w7 module we can now stream music from a2d bluetooth phones.. how much and where are these modules

+1! 
I would love to know this as well. I'm guessing the master, dcdubbin202, might have an answer for us.










_Modified by dcjenkins at 12:43 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wandering what the "Nappa" refers to in describing the leather? I dont see it in the 2010 brochure or on VW.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (hkk_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk_life* »_Extraordinarily disappointing news for the MY2011 changes. Nav is one of those features that's nice to have but not worth paying for since you can get an awesome PND now for <$100. 
I had made up my mind to pull the trigger on a loaded 2011 Lux w/ 6 speed manual within the next 12 months based on the previous "hints" posted here by Jay a few weeks ago. 
What happened? Was VW really planning on a Lux with manual tranny until the very last moment? 
The lack of available leather on 2.0 models just makes it even more of a deal-breaker. I think this is a VWoA move to put more distance between VW models and lower-end Audis (that now come with standard leather seating surfaces for the US market). 

This is why you cannot trust any "hints" placed out there, the auto industry changes very, very quickly. I had heard rumors about a 6-speed Lux as well but decided to keep my mouth shut, the last time we did a "Luxury" model with a manual (B5.5 GLX V6 5-Speed, 07 B6 6-Speed) it flopped and sales were really slow. I knew it would be killed off before it even got to the order guide due to past performance of similar models.


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for the response, Derek. Ironically, I actually ended up in my current W8 after searching in vain for a B5.5 GLX V6 manual wagon. Just because it was technically offered for the US market there were zero to be found anywhere near me. 
The, as you mentioned, the one year a B6 2.0 Passat was offered w/ manual, leather, Xenons etc (2007) I wasn't yet ready to change cars. I thought a loaded 2011 6-speed manual Lux CC would be the perfect next vehicle for me in these more economical, green-minded times. But I just knew it was destined to be too good to be true so it looks like I am destined to end up outside the VW family again for the first time in a decade :-( 
BTW, thanks again for all of your continued contributions & info to the forums. 
P.S. It's critical I always have a manual transmission car not so much for personal preference reasons but to keep my wife from driving my car and wrapping it around a tree as she is so apt to do. But that's another topic for another time...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (hkk_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk_life* »_Thanks for the response, Derek. Ironically, I actually ended up in my current W8 after searching in vain for a B5.5 GLX V6 manual wagon. Just because it was technically offered for the US market there were zero to be found anywhere near me. 
The, as you mentioned, the one year a B6 2.0 Passat was offered w/ manual, leather, Xenons etc (2007) I wasn't yet ready to change cars. I thought a loaded 2011 6-speed manual Lux CC would be the perfect next vehicle for me in these more economical, green-minded times. But I just knew it was destined to be too good to be true so it looks like I am destined to end up outside the VW family again for the first time in a decade :-( 
BTW, thanks again for all of your continued contributions & info to the forums. 
P.S. It's critical I always have a manual transmission car not so much for personal preference reasons but to keep my wife from driving my car and wrapping it around a tree as she is so apt to do. But that's another topic for another time...


I know Audi would love to have your business, you can get an A4 2.0T Quattro with a manual, we have one on the lot with the 18" sport package and its a lot of fun, the valvelift 2.0T in the A4 is a great engine.


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*

Nappa is a very soft leather made of sheep or lamb skin. It is commonly used for gloves and other luxury leather products. Not normally found in car interiors because it is very expensive.


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

Derek;
Not to hijack the thread but yeah, I'm leaning towards the exact car that you described or possibly an A3 or even a Saab 9-3 Sportcombi (good deals to be had on those these days). Acura TSX is a nice car and undercuts the Europeans by a few $ but I'd prefer within shouting distance of the Germans, relatively speaking. Volvo V50 was in the running but the manual goes away after MY2010 (again).


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: (polarizer)*

Thanks for the explanation, i wonder why VW doesn't tout the nappa aspect of their leather in the brochure or on their web site?


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*

I agree, they don't make a big deal out of it. But it is mentioned under "interior features":
http://www.vw.com/cc/en/us/
Frankly, I think VW is missing a lot of marketing angles with this car. It really fits in a nice spot between the Accord/Camry and the C-Class, 3 series, Infiniti. 
I really like the G37 interior and driving dynamics. The exterior design is looking a little dated, but nice car to drive though.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (polarizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polarizer* »_I agree, they don't make a big deal out of it. But it is mentioned under "interior features":
http://www.vw.com/cc/en/us/
...

I think it's great that they are Nappa, but my concern is that the front may eventually look considerably different than the back after several years of wear -- due to the difference in material. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (dcjenkins)*

The front and back seats are both leather.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (polarizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polarizer* »_The front and back seats are both leather. 

I'm glad to hear you say that, but I'm a bit confused by the wording on my window sticker, which reads "leather front seats". Seems kind of strange that they would call it out like that, if the back seats were leather as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (dcjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »_I think it's great that they are Nappa, but my concern is that the front may eventually look considerably different than the back after several years of wear -- due to the difference in material. Has anyone experienced this?


_Quote, originally posted by *polarizer* »_The front and back seats are both leather. 


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »_ I'm glad to hear you say that, but I'm a bit confused by the wording on my window sticker, which reads "leather front seats". Seems kind of strange that they would call it out like that, if the back seats were leather as well. 

Don't be confused by a poorly written window sticker (







), the brochure and the order guide say "Leather Seating Surfaces", which is correct, and means front and rear. 
V-Tex Leatherette is perforated, which the back seats in Luxury's and VR6's are not perforated. While the leatherette is nice material, the leather feels much different, and the back seats feel the same as the fronts. Stop by a dealer and compare yourself.


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn PETA, now we can not get leather seats in cars anymore.......I'm going to go grill a big juicy steak!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

well while not technically CC related...i did hear that the 09 GTIs autobahn package was actually leather centers and leatherette bolstering b/c of all the wear people were complaining about. not sure if the CC seats are the same or not


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Turbo Paul, thanks a million! 
I really appreciate your time in answering my concerns.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As you could imagine, paying a decent amount of money for a car and then thinking maybe that was the case was a bit concerning. 
Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (dcjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »_Turbo Paul, thanks a million! 
I really appreciate your time in answering my concerns.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As you could imagine, paying a decent amount of money for a car and then thinking maybe that was the case was a bit concerning. 
Thanks again! 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I do understand. Happy to help, enjoy the CC!


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've seen conflicting reports on the Teak interior. The R-Line @ the Chicago Auto had it but I'm unclear as to whether we will get it or not. 
Also, is the 5 seat package going to be available?
Looking forward to seeing the Executive 3.6 - although I'd prefer Teak.
I'm guessing we won't get Damping Control, Lane Assist, etc. 








Any change we can special order and/or do a Euro delivery?
Thanks.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (PhilGood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilGood* »_How about 5 seats option? Not in 2011???

It doesn't seem to be the case, but one can always hope, ... or just move on to something else.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

The only thing I would want from the 2011 model is the ventilated seats. But with the deletion of cornsilk leather I'm glad I got the 2010


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (IAHCC4MOTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IAHCC4MOTION* »_The only thing I would want from the 2011 model is the ventilated seats. But with the deletion of cornsilk leather I'm glad I got the 2010

Well, by making the ventilated seats standard on the VR6 model, they had to. They do not offer the vented seats in Cornsilk anywhere, so they had no choice in this.


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

IMHO, there are now too many various CC models for the US market. VW needs to have two or three trim levels, all of them 2.0 and all available with either transmission. 
The Sport can be kept as-is as an entry- level model, then there needs to be a midrange 2.0 Lux with the features features of the Lux/Lux Plus, then a 2.0 Executive with the same exact features of the VR6 (4Motion etc).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (DZD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DZD* »_I've seen conflicting reports on the Teak interior. The R-Line @ the Chicago Auto had it but I'm unclear as to whether we will get it or not. 
Also, is the 5 seat package going to be available?
Looking forward to seeing the Executive 3.6 - although I'd prefer Teak.
I'm guessing we won't get Damping Control, Lane Assist, etc. 








Any change we can special order and/or do a Euro delivery?
Thanks.

The order guide has been published...its all in stone at this point and there is no possibility of special order or euro delivery.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

*Question for Derek and Paul about facelifted 2011.5 CC*

Paul and Derek, 
Jay Pichardo's blog lists a Spring 2011 date for the launch of the 2011.5 facelifted CC. 
http://askavwsalesguy.com/2010...ments
I had always assumed that the CC will also take on the new corporate face, but spring of 2011 seems like a late date for a 2011.5 model. Usually when VW and Audi have introduced a mid-year new model, it has been very early in the new year (Jan or Feb). 
Do you think this launch date is accurate and it will be called a 2011.5 (officially 2011) or a 2012 model? Any changes you might know about? I'm specifically interetsed in availability of xenon headlights and an upgraded stereo in a 6MT CC model. It's a shame that VW only offers stick models in the most inexpensive CC model. I don't think customers in the CC price range ($30K) opt for the manual transmision to save a thousand bucks. I'm thankful that they offer the R-line package on the Sport model, but a few additional performance options would be most welcome. I've had xenons on my last 2 cars and I don't think I can go back to a car that doesn't have them. BTW, I'm not interested in a Lux model, as I'm a lifelong stick driver and will choose a different marque before I compromise on my drivetrain choice.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Paul,
Is it definite that VW is going to “downgrade” the Lux? I don’t get it, with all car manufactures offering more amenities at lower price points why would they do this? I was going to pull the trigger on a Lux with Dynaudio when the 2011’s were available later this year. I would not if I was stuck with vinyl and the stock audio ( which is not so good in my opinion).
Even a loaded Sonata has these features at under 30K.
Can you tell me how long I have to order a 2010 Lux before the options become limited?
Thanks - as always


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_
Can you tell me how long I have to order a 2010 Lux before the options become limited?


cudfoo, 
I was hoping to special order a 2010 CC a couple of weeks ago and my dealer told me that they could no longer place an order for a 2010. Maybe Derek, Paul or Jay can confirm this.
My dealer managed to find a car for me that was on it's way to being shipped. The big disappointment was that it was not in my first choice of color and did not have the Dynaudio system, which I really wanted







Otherwise, I got the CC Appearance package and Technology pkg, which seem to be hard to find around here. 
In any case, if you want a 2010, I would have your local dealer get to work on it right away. I'm sure the selection is going to get pretty thin pretty quickly. 



_Modified by polarizer at 9:37 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (polarizer)*

The 2011 changes make no sense and make the car less desirable.
Really disappointing – maybe these changes have something to do with the Passat replacement that’s coming soon. 
Who knows - bummer..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Question for Derek and Paul about facelifted 2011.5 CC (Ali B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ali B* »_Paul and Derek, 
Jay Pichardo's blog lists a Spring 2011 date for the launch of the 2011.5 facelifted CC. 
http://askavwsalesguy.com/2010...ments
I had always assumed that the CC will also take on the new corporate face, but spring of 2011 seems like a late date for a 2011.5 model. Usually when VW and Audi have introduced a mid-year new model, it has been very early in the new year (Jan or Feb). 
Do you think this launch date is accurate and it will be called a 2011.5 (officially 2011) or a 2012 model? Any changes you might know about? I'm specifically interetsed in availability of xenon headlights and an upgraded stereo in a 6MT CC model. It's a shame that VW only offers stick models in the most inexpensive CC model. I don't think customers in the CC price range ($30K) opt for the manual transmision to save a thousand bucks. I'm thankful that they offer the R-line package on the Sport model, but a few additional performance options would be most welcome. I've had xenons on my last 2 cars and I don't think I can go back to a car that doesn't have them. BTW, I'm not interested in a Lux model, as I'm a lifelong stick driver and will choose a different marque before I compromise on my drivetrain choice.

If you want a manual I think they are going to keep it constant and only offer it on the sport and R-Line, so from what I am getting from my sources I would not hold your breath. A refresh might be coming down the line but we are barely getting confirmation on 2011 stuff and as always in these fourms the moment we get confirmation on one thing its off to the next so it will at least another 12 months before we have any confirmation on 2012 information.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_The 2011 changes make no sense and make the car less desirable.
Really disappointing – maybe these changes have something to do with the Passat replacement that’s coming soon. 
Who knows - bummer..


2010 Order banks closed a little over a month ago, provided you are not looking for anything really unique you should be able to find it with ease on a lot or inbound from the factory.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (polarizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polarizer* »_
cudfoo, 
I was hoping to special order a 2010 CC a couple of weeks ago and my dealer told me that they could no longer place an order for a 2010. Maybe Derek, Paul or Jay can confirm this.
My dealer managed to find a car for me that was on it's way to being shipped. The big disappointment was that it was not in my first choice of color and did not have the Dynaudio system, which I really wanted







Otherwise, I got the CC Appearance package and Technology pkg, which seem to be hard to find around here. 
In any case, if you want a 2010, I would have your local dealer get to work on it right away. I'm sure the selection is going to get pretty thin pretty quickly. 

_Modified by polarizer at 9:37 AM 5-2-2010_

If you want, I have a few fully loaded CC Lux (Dynaudio, Nav, appearance) coming in or on the lot (I know I have white/tan on the lot currently) if you would like a second opinion to see if what you want is really available or able to be tracked down.


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Derek, 
Just sent you a PM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (cudfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Paul,
Is it definite that VW is going to “downgrade” the Lux? I don’t get it, with all car manufactures offering more amenities at lower price points why would they do this? I was going to pull the trigger on a Lux with Dynaudio when the 2011’s were available later this year. I would not if I was stuck with vinyl and the stock audio ( which is not so good in my opinion).
Even a loaded Sonata has these features at under 30K.
Can you tell me how long I have to order a 2010 Lux before the options become limited?
Thanks - as always

As Derek said, no more ordering for Euro built 2010 VW's. But if you let me know what you want, I can search it out for you.....


----------



## rconr007 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Question for Derek and Paul about facelifted 2011.5 CC ([email protected])*

I just saw a youtube video comparing the VW CC to the Audi A5 sportback and the back and the shape of that car looks a lot like the future CC. Hummm I am wondering.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Dear Paul, Derek: 

I was going to turn in my 08 jetta at the end of the year and lease a 2011 cc luxury with dynaudio and tech package. I am completely disappointed with the new lineup and the fact that there will be no dynaudio/leather seats in the lux model. I also heared that custom orders are no longer available for the 2010 cc. Can you confirm that? Is it hard to find a 2010 luxury, iron gray/ light brown with two tone interior, dynaudio and nav? What is your sugestion? 


Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Dear Paul, Derek:
> 
> I was going to turn in my 08 jetta at the end of the year and lease a 2011 cc luxury with dynaudio and tech package. I am completely disappointed with the new lineup and the fact that there will be no dynaudio/leather seats in the lux model. I also heared that custom orders are no longer available for the 2010 cc. Can you confirm that? Is it hard to find a 2010 luxury, iron gray/ light brown with two tone interior, dynaudio and nav? What is your sugestion?
> 
> ...


 Well, first, yes this is the final changes for 2011, we have already ordered the first round of them. Second, what do you mean no custom orders? We order every CC we get here for stock. If by custom you mean different than what VW offers in the USA, then yes, no custom orders, but then you never could before either. 

If you tell me where you are, and what you want, I could search for a 2010 for you.


----------



## ljjones (Sep 13, 2002)

No new exterior colors? Come on!!!?!


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

*2010 CC Luxury*



[email protected] said:


> Well, first, yes this is the final changes for 2011, we have already ordered the first round of them. Second, what do you mean no custom orders? We order every CC we get here for stock. If by custom you mean different than what VW offers in the USA, then yes, no custom orders, but then you never could before either.
> 
> If you tell me where you are, and what you want, I could search for a 2010 for you.





Thanks for your quick response. I mean regular orders. The dealer I talked to, told me that they can't order 2010s anymore. They also couldn't place orders for 2011s! 
I'm looking for 2010 CC luxury, Tech package and Dynaudio. iron gray or light brown with two tone color interior. I'm in San Jose CA 95128


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Interesting. If I get 110% serious about selling my '10 Island Grey Sport, it may sell slightly quicker.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I mean regular orders. The dealer I talked to, told me that they can't order 2010s anymore. They also couldn't place orders for 2011s!
> I'm looking for 2010 CC luxury, Tech package and Dynaudio. iron gray or light brown with two tone color interior. I'm in San Jose CA 95128


Yes, 2010 ordering ended in March, but we certainly can order 2011 CC's now. I don't know what the heck your dealer is talking about......

I searched for a 2010 CC Luxury with Tech and Dynaudio in Iron Gray or Light Brown with the Cornsilk. This is the only one in the Western Region......

*Vacaville Volkswagen 
580 Orange Drive
Vacaville, CA 95687 
Phone (707) 449-6900 

VIN - WVWHP9AN2AE559695
Status - Intransit From Factory

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574YD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC PZEV $33,080 
Exterior Color: 9H9H IRON GRAY METALLIC $0 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER $0 
Options: 4X4  REAR SIDE AIRBAGS $350 
9VE PREMIUM SOUND SYSTEM $1,000 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI $2,640 
DESTINATION CHARGE $800 
EMISSION FEE $0 

Estimated Total MSRP $37,870

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Time to make a phone call!! :thumb:


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Seeing as 2011 brings the deletion of Homelink, leather, etc. I am strongly considering a 2010 myself for my Jetta replacement, whose lease is up in a few weeks...

TurboPaul: If at all possible, are there any Lux with Tech, Appearance, Dynaudio and possibly protection + CCs in either 1. Iron Grey or 2. Reflex Silver?? Preferably Black interior...Im in CT


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

veedubmac said:


> Seeing as 2011 brings the deletion of Homelink, leather, etc. I am strongly considering a 2010 myself for my Jetta replacement, whose lease is up in a few weeks...
> 
> TurboPaul: If at all possible, are there any Lux with Tech, Appearance, Dynaudio and possibly protection + CCs in either 1. Iron Grey or 2. Reflex Silver?? Preferably Black interior...Im in CT


Since that would be such a rare car, I searched the whole Eastern Region for a 2010 CC Lux with Tech and Dynaudio in your two colors. I left the rest open, so that any car with at least these options would show, and anything with more would show. Only one car co,es up:

*Open Road VW of Staten Island 
1632 Hylan Blvd
Staten Island, NY 10305 
Phone (718) 513-7500 

VIN - WVWHP7AN4AE536360
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574YD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 9H9H IRON GRAY METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE PREMIUM SOUND SYSTEM 
KAT THUNDER 18" ALLOY WHEELS WITH ALL SEASON ( PORT 
KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $39,768

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


If I eliminate color and add the Appearance Package, this is the one car that comes up in the Eastern Region:

*Danbury Volkswagen 
29 Sugar Hollow Road
Danbury, CT 06810 
Phone (203) 744-5201 

VIN - WVWHP7AN5AE551367
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574YD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 9VE PREMIUM SOUND SYSTEM 
KLS LIP SPOILER (PORT INSTALLED) 
KPC CLEAR PROTECTION FILM (PORT INSTALLED) 
KSG SPLASH GUARDS (4) (PORT INSTALLED) 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 
W73 CC LUX APPEARANCE PACKAGE 

Estimated Total MSRP $40,069

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


There's also a Light Brown with Cornsilk on order.......


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess my choice is limiting...But thanks for looking! I really am interested in a 4motion- that wouldn't be limiting being that tech is the only option. However I am leasing and I think 4mo leases are going to be a bit to high (though I have no idea, since I have yet to ask the dealer- I want to know exactly what I want 1st), so the next down the line would be a lux equipped with tech, appearance and dynaudio...

--when you say on order does that mean dealer stock or someones actual car?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

veedubmac said:


> I guess my choice is limiting...But thanks for looking! I really am interested in a 4motion- that wouldn't be limiting being that tech is the only option. However I am leasing and I think 4mo leases are going to be a bit to high (though I have no idea, since I have yet to ask the dealer- I want to know exactly what I want 1st), so the next down the line would be a lux equipped with tech, appearance and dynaudio...
> 
> --when you say on order does that mean dealer stock or someones actual car?


Dealer stock, I don't post orders marked as 'Sold'.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks. I was away the whole weekend. I'm going to call them today and hope it is still in stock!


----------



## Jimjoint (Feb 17, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> OK ladies and germs, here are the changes for 2011 just released.....
> *2011 CC Change Points*
> Models:
> - Sport - 2.0 TSI w/ 6‐speed manual or 6‐speed DSG with Tiptronic
> ...




How come no paddle shifters added on DSG 2.0T ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Jimjoint said:


> How come no paddle shifters added on DSG 2.0T ?


IDK, same reason as last year I guess...


----------



## thinman2009 (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow...I`m glad I bought my 2009 VR6 sport when I did.
I love my VR6 Sport SOOOO much. NO, I haven`t done anything to it yet, just luvin the way it is.
I think the Dynaudio sounds just awesome! So much better than the setup in my BMW.

Just out of curiousity, this may be more related to a tech question, but a good friend that is in the transmission business says there have been some transaxle problems with the VR6 engine because of the torque they put out and if they are driven hard. Is the 4 motion a different transaxle setup?
I guess if you want a VR6 in 2011, you gotta go to the top model.


----------



## Jimjoint (Feb 17, 1999)

thinman2009 said:


> Wow...I`m glad I bought my 2009 VR6 sport when I did.
> I love my VR6 Sport SOOOO much. NO, I haven`t done anything to it yet, just luvin the way it is.
> I think the Dynaudio sounds just awesome! So much better than the setup in my BMW.
> 
> ...


 
Your 2009 be more of a "sport" if VW would certify and import the Vr6 with the DSG transmission. Go drive a CC 2.0 Lux with DSG and step back into to your Vr6 with the AG built Tiptronic and tell me you think their is not a HUGE difference in how the power is delivered to the wheels. The AG tippy is slow, soft and sluggish even though it has paddles to shift. The difference is hard to believe. 

Still no paddle shifters on the Lux with DSG??? Don't get it who's making the calls for NA product.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

thinman2009 said:


> Wow...I`m glad I bought my 2009 VR6 sport when I did.
> I love my VR6 Sport SOOOO much. NO, I haven`t done anything to it yet, just luvin the way it is.
> I think the Dynaudio sounds just awesome! So much better than the setup in my BMW.
> 
> ...


I have not heard anything about this. I work at a VW dealership if that means anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Jimjoint said:


> Your 2009 be more of a "sport" if VW would certify and import the Vr6 with the DSG transmission. Go drive a CC 2.0 Lux with DSG and step back into to your Vr6 with the AG built Tiptronic and tell me you think their is not a HUGE difference in how the power is delivered to the wheels. The AG tippy is slow, soft and sluggish even though it has paddles to shift. The difference is hard to believe.
> 
> Still no paddle shifters on the Lux with DSG??? Don't get it who's making the calls for NA product.





Boosted2003! said:


> I have not heard anything about this. I work at a VW dealership if that means anything.


We've never seen any issues here, and my techs have heard of nothing.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Jimjoint said:


> Your 2009 be more of a "sport" if VW would certify and import the Vr6 with the DSG transmission. Go drive a CC 2.0 Lux with DSG and step back into to your Vr6 with the AG built Tiptronic and tell me you think their is not a HUGE difference in how the power is delivered to the wheels. The AG tippy is slow, soft and sluggish even though it has paddles to shift. The difference is hard to believe.
> 
> Still no paddle shifters on the Lux with DSG??? Don't get it who's making the calls for NA product.


The North American version of the VR6 exceeds the maximum torque rating for the DSG transmission.. That's why it's not offered.


----------



## thinman2009 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen, Nice to know you`ve not seen a problem.
I`ve turned into a putz around guy as I`ve gotten older, BUT...driving this car just seems to make my right foot a little heavier.
To the comment about soft shifting, I would tend to agree, but it`s really of no major concern to me. The car shifts a lot nicer under power than just putzing along.
I do admit it`s hard to get used to the six speed after years of four speeds.
When I get after it, the car presses me back into the seat and accelerates quite nicely.

AND, the car is good for my ego. People in the office keep saying they can`t believe they haven`t seen another one since I bought this one. Nice to have a great looking and running car that there aren`t a dozen others just like it in any parking lot.


----------



## Jimjoint (Feb 17, 1999)

caj1 said:


> The North American version of the VR6 exceeds the maximum torque rating for the DSG transmission.. That's why it's not offered.



True although the NA car could have easliy been certified in euro spec. I've driven the euro 4motion 300 hp in Germany and it feels very similar to our 280 hp.

The reality is NA is "dumping ground" for VW AG and their crappy 6 speed tiptronic.


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

Little late with reply...

Paul do you know if there are any Lux's with Dynaudio in the LI NY area.

Thanks


----------



## Turb[email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

cudfoo said:


> Paul,
> Is it definite that VW is going to “downgrade” the Lux? I don’t get it, with all car manufactures offering more amenities at lower price points why would they do this? I was going to pull the trigger on a Lux with Dynaudio when the 2011’s were available later this year. I would not if I was stuck with vinyl and the stock audio ( which is not so good in my opinion).
> Even a loaded Sonata has these features at under 30K.
> Can you tell me how long I have to order a 2010 Lux before the options become limited?
> Thanks - as always





cudfoo said:


> The 2011 changes make no sense and make the car less desirable.
> Really disappointing – maybe these changes have something to do with the Passat replacement that’s coming soon.
> Who knows - bummer..





[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *cudfoo* »_Paul,
> Is it definite that VW is going to “downgrade” the Lux? I don’t get it, with all car manufactures offering more amenities at lower price points why would they do this? I was going to pull the trigger on a Lux with Dynaudio when the 2011’s were available later this year. I would not if I was stuck with vinyl and the stock audio ( which is not so good in my opinion).
> Even a loaded Sonata has these features at under 30K.
> Can you tell me how long I have to order a 2010 Lux before the options become limited?
> ...





cudfoo said:


> Little late with reply...
> 
> Paul do you know if there are any Lux's with Dynaudio in the LI NY area.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I don't know how I missed this.....

*Sunrise Volkswagen
931 Sunrise Highway
Lynbrook, NY 11563 
Phone (516) 596-5970 

VIN - WVWHP7AN4AE537783
Status - Dealer Stock 

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574YD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE PREMIUM SOUND SYSTEM 
KMT CC PROTECTION + (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 

Estimated Total MSRP $35,419 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Platinum Volkswagen 
340 West Old Country Road
Hicksville, NY 11801 
Phone (516) 942-7300 

VIN - WVWHP7AN4AE561288
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574YD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: 2T2T DEEP BLACK PEARL 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE PREMIUM SOUND SYSTEM 
KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $37,669

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smithtown Volkswagen 
530 E.Jericho Turnpike
St. James, NY 11780 
Phone (631) 724-6600 

VIN - WVWHP7AN8AE537379
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574YD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: B4B4 CANDY WHITE 
Interior Color: ZU BLACK LEATHER 
Options: 9VE PREMIUM SOUND SYSTEM 
KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
UF8 IPOD PREP FRONT CENTER ARMREST 

Estimated Total MSRP $35,453

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


I hope these help! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

First post updated with all options and pricing! 

Check out the price on the VR6 Executive!! Thousands below 2010!! Even the Lux Limited with RNS510 Navi is just over $34k plus destination!


----------



## cudfoo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Paul - any idea what the residual and money factor on a lease for the cars you listed would be.

Would it be safe to assume that the purchase price would be at or below invoice at this point.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Gurgeh (Jan 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> New heated AND ventilated leather seats standard on VR6 Executive


With today's 100F day, I sure could have used that ventilated seat! That's the only real change that would have made me prefer the 2011. Now, if they could have made the sunroof actually open, that would be something else!


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

What I truly want to see is the full VR6 Executive trim level (ALL options & features other than 4Motion) but with the 2.0T engine AND a 6sp manual. That'd be Audi-level goodies at a VW price...which is precisely why we'll never see such a configuration in the States. Sigh...

Good to see the VR6 becoming a much nicer value proposition, regardless.


----------



## Gurgeh (Jan 31, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> I purchased a set of these seats and installed them along with footwell lighting. The ventilation works very well and it definitely helped today in DC. The value on the 2011 models is great! Nearly $5K less on the VR6 Executive than MSRP on my 2009 model with the added features listed here.


Where did you purchase the ventilated seats, and how much were they? Sounds costly and the installation must be a bear.

On the value in the 2011 models, my guess is that U.S. consumers will be benefiting from the post-Greece collapse of the Euro.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> I purchased a set of these seats and installed them along with footwell lighting. The ventilation works very well and it definitely helped today in DC. The value on the 2011 models is great! Nearly $5K less on the VR6 Executive than MSRP on my 2009 model with the added features listed here.


Wow, that is great value over the sticker on my 2010 VR6 4mo. Would love to have the ventilated seats but want it in cornsilk. Any idea why the popular two tone leather didn't make the cut?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Wow, that is great value over the sticker on my 2010 VR6 4mo. Would love to have the ventilated seats but want it in cornsilk. Any idea why the popular two tone leather didn't make the cut?


I was told that the vented seats are not new elsewhere, and that they just do not make them in the cornsilk, only the black.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

dcdubbin202 said:


> I purchased a set of these seats and installed them along with footwell lighting. The ventilation works very well and it definitely helped today in DC. The value on the 2011 models is great! Nearly $5K less on the VR6 Executive than MSRP on my 2009 model with the added features listed here.


Pictures?? Sounds like an intriguing idea to install in a pre-2011 CC...Here in CT we have been having 90+, high humidity days that would make the vent. seats very useful...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Just spent an hour revising the first post with all the models and standard equipment. More for you all to read, separate R-Line model now, not an add on Sport Package.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW 2011 CC prices and equippment look excelent. Right now I am kind of regreting getting a 2010...I could have had the 4motion I wanted as the 2011 price seems about 5k cheeper. Then I think how I have a 2.0T with leather, memory seats and mirrors, PDC etc. Oh well, one can never keep up with the times I guess...


----------



## GTIMacV (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Paul,
I'm deciding between an 11 GTI or a 10 CC right now. Can you tell me if there are any CC Lux with Nav, DSG, Shadow Blue in stock anywhere in the country.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

GTIMacV said:


> Hey Paul,
> I'm deciding between an 11 GTI or a 10 CC right now. Can you tell me if there are any CC Lux with Nav, DSG, Shadow Blue in stock anywhere in the country.
> 
> Thanks


There are two left in the USA....

*Capitol Volkswagen 
911 W. Capitol Exwy Auto Mall
San Jose, CA 95136 
Phone (408) 265-4400 

VIN - WVWHP9AN7AE558686
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574YD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC PZEV 
Exterior Color: P6P6 SHADOW BLUE METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 4X4 REAR SIDE AIRBAGS 
KCT CC CHROME EXHAUST TIPS ( PORT INSTALLED) 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $37,019

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

North Shore Volkswagen 
1350 Park Avenue West
Highland Park, IL 60035 
Phone (847) 433-7900 

VIN - WVWHN7AN8AE550476
Status - Dealer Stock

Order Configuration 


Model Year: 2010 
Model: 3574FD CC 2.0T LUX AUTOMATIC FEDERAL 
Exterior Color: P6P6 SHADOW BLUE METALLIC 
Interior Color: ZV CORNSILK BEIGE LEATHER 
Options: 0FD FEDERAL EMISSIONS CONCEPT 
KMK RUBBER MATS (4) - TRUNK LINER (PORT INSTALLED) 
PTM TECHNOLOGY PACKAGE WITH MDI 

Estimated Total MSRP $36,745

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Hurry! :thumbup:


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Hey Paul,

Can you check if there are any Lux's with dynaudio, tech and possibly appearance package, white gold, iron gray, island gray with cornsilk interior in north california? I was able to find a number of island grays without appearance and had no lock with white gold and iron gray.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Can you check if there are any Lux's with dynaudio, tech and possibly appearance package, white gold, iron gray, island gray with cornsilk interior in north california? I was able to find a number of island grays without appearance and had no lock with white gold and iron gray.
> 
> Thanks


OK, I searched all of Cali for a 2010 CC Lux in White Gold, Island Gray, or Iron Gray with cornsilk, Dynaudio and and Tech Pkg. I left the Appearance Pkg open, and none showed with that option, and no Iron Gray. These dealers have cars:

- Boardwalk Volkswagen in Redwood City has White Gold (ask for my friend Brendan, he'll get you hooked up with a good sales rep)
- Niello Volkswagen in Sacramento has White Gold
- Serramonte Volkswagen in Colma has White Gold 
- Capitol Volkswagen in San Jose has Island Gray
- Cardinale Volkswagen in Salinas has Island Gray
- Volkswagen of Oakland in Oakland has Island Gray

I even tried the whole Western Region, there's nothing with the Appearance Pkg. at all in your colors.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Paul. Can you leave ext color open and see if anything comes up? Does dynaudio only comes with the tech package? Were you able to order it without ordering tech package?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Thanks a lot Paul. Can you leave ext color open and see if anything comes up? Does dynaudio only comes with the tech package? Were you able to order it without ordering tech package?


The Dynaudio is a separate option, is is available with either radio.

I searched Cali for 2010 Lux CC's with Cornsilk interior with Tech Pkg, Dynaudio and Appearance Pkg in any exterior colors, there are three cars, all at this dealer:

- Murrieta Volkswagen in Murrieta - Reflex Silver, Deep Black, and Candy White


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I'm thinking of doing the following: 

Buying a 2011 4-Motion and swapping out the R-Line pieces to it!

Anyword on the availability of a Reflex Silver 4 Motion?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Good point. Perhaps I'll just swap the rims and buy the rest.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

What colors do the '11 R-line comes in?


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Why doesn't VW update the website???:banghead:


Man-O-Man Black with a teak interior would be a real Benz/BMW contender....but no ventilated seats in Teak?:screwy:

Is there somewhere you can view the 2011 order guide?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

AsianDude said:


> What colors do the '11 R-line comes in?





f.rizzo said:


> Why doesn't VW update the website???:banghead:
> 
> 
> Man-O-Man Black with a teak interior would be a real Benz/BMW contender....but no ventilated seats in Teak?:screwy:
> ...


I added the colors to the first post. All colors show as available on the CC R-Line. There is no Teak interior, of course. Yes, black is the only color vented seats are available in.

They will update the website when they are basically done selling 2010's, which they are not done with yet, 2011's just arrived this week. Wouldn't make sense yet.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

got my first batch of 2011s!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

iPinch said:


> got my first batch of 2011s!


We got'em last week. Did you get a VR6 Executive? :thumbup:


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

no I got a crap load of Sports and a lux plus so far


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Hey Paul, Can you check if there are any 2010 VR6 sport's with tech and cornsilk in north Cali? 

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Hey Paul, Can you check if there are any 2010 VR6 sport's with tech and cornsilk in north Cali?
> 
> Thanks,


 There are 5 in all of Cali: 

Candy White at : 
- Niello Volkswagen in Sacramento 
- Ontario Volkswagen in Ontario 
- Capistrano Volkswagen in San Juan Capistrano 

Deep Black at: 
- Sunnyvale Volkswagen in Sunnyvale 

Island Gray at; 
- Capitol Volkswagen in San Jose 


Hope these help!


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Paul


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Paul 

Are there any 2011 VR6/4mo Executives anywhere yet in Cali, (Los Angeles preferred) ? 

I could even consider a 2010 because I'm having a real hard time ordering one without test driving first... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Not really digging the "polished" interlagos on the 2011 Executive: 





























Interesting new switch on the seats !!!!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

thats for the cooled seats


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Paul
> 
> Are there any 2011 VR6/4mo Executives anywhere yet in Cali, (Los Angeles preferred) ?
> 
> ...


 There are two 2011's, one at McKenna Volkswagen in Huntington Beach and one at Timmons Volkswagen in Long Beach.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> Not really digging the "polished" interlagos on the 2011 Executive:


 Oh well, I love them, we have a black one and it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There are two 2011's, one at McKenna Volkswagen in Huntington Beach and one at Timmons Volkswagen in Long Beach.


 Thanks! 
They dont even show up in their inventory...


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been asked: 
Anyone got any pics of the new light brown metallic exterior? Is it similar to the outgoing mocha anthracite?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

JettaMobile said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked:
> Anyone got any pics of the new light brown metallic exterior? Is it similar to the outgoing mocha anthracite?


 Light Brown is not new, it's been available since 2009. It's a darker beige color.


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Light Brown is not new, it's been available since 2009. It's a darker beige color.


 Oops. Yeah for some reason or another I am apparently blind since it's the first color the CC is shown in when you build one. :screwy: 
Thanks though.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

JettaMobile said:


> Oops. Yeah for some reason or another I am apparently blind since it's the first color the CC is shown in when you build one. :screwy:
> Thanks though.


 :laugh: No problem.


----------



## formularacer86 (Oct 8, 2003)

I am a bit confused with the new models and I am hoping you can help me out.
Right now there are currently 2010's at dealerships they are closing out for the 2011's. You can't order a 2011 anymore as the ordering for that model year is already closed.

It gets confusing with the talk about a 2011.5 vs a new 2012. Will there be a 2011.5 and if so what is different on that from the 2011 or will VW just wait for the 2012? If they wait for the 2012, is that going to have the new body style?


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

The general consensus is that there will be a 2011.5/early 2012 model CC with refreshed front and rear styling and possibly some interior/feature changes. As of now there are no true pictures of the refresh, just renderings, and there is no official word on feature changes either. VW used to do a lot of .5 year refreshes, but they have gotten away from that lately, so i don't know if this new CC will be a technically called a 2011.5 or 2012.

You are correct that 2011 cars can no longer be ordered by anyone, and the new CC ordering has also just started. There is a tread about it somewhere on here.

That's how I understand it anyway...i'm sure if someone knows more they will let us know right here.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

formularacer86 said:


> I am a bit confused with the new models and I am hoping you can help me out.
> Right now there are currently 2010's at dealerships they are closing out for the 2011's. You can't order a 2011 anymore as the ordering for that model year is already closed.
> 
> It gets confusing with the talk about a 2011.5 vs a new 2012. Will there be a 2011.5 and if so what is different on that from the 2011 or will VW just wait for the 2012? If they wait for the 2012, is that going to have the new body style?





JettaMobile said:


> The general consensus is that there will be a 2011.5/early 2012 model CC with refreshed front and rear styling and possibly some interior/feature changes. As of now there are no true pictures of the refresh, just renderings, and there is no official word on feature changes either. VW used to do a lot of .5 year refreshes, but they have gotten away from that lately, so i don't know if this new CC will be a technically called a 2011.5 or 2012.
> 
> You are correct that 2011 cars can no longer be ordered by anyone, and the new CC ordering has also just started. There is a tread about it somewhere on here.
> 
> That's how I understand it anyway...i'm sure if someone knows more they will let us know right here.


Well, first, yes we are already ordering 2012 CC's. VW says on the ordering system that the 2012 will have interior updates, and from what I understand there are no exterior updates at all for 2012. They are coming, just not now.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 2011 CC Change Points!
> 
> OK ladies and germs, here are the changes for 2011 just released.....
> 
> ...


The 2013 Sport is $31,795.


Wow, just wow.


----------

